# alleged sex offender registration



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm writing in the hope that someone on this forum can shed some light on a situation regarding an alleged sex offender. I am using "alleged" because the man involved has not been convicted at this time. I apologize for being vague, but I don't want to post any info that might lead to identifying the victim. The general scenario is as follows: A teenage girl has accused her mother's live-in boyfriend of grabbing her breast. The boyfriend has admitted to the girl's mother that he did touch the girl but it was only once. Since the initial admission he has changed his story to include "accidentally." Now here is where I become confused. Someone was telling me that there is something in the law that states that this man will not even be charged with child molestation; if, he registers as an "alleged sex offender," stays away from the victim, & has no unsupervised contact with children under 18.

Now clearly, I have not been given the whole story because none of this makes any sense. The more I am told, the more my BS meter goes off. My guess (and hope) is that DSS is more involved than I'm being led to believe. 

1. Have any of you heard of someone reaching what sounds like a plea agreement without ever having been charged with a crime?
2. Is there such a thing as an "alleged sex offender registry"?
3. Am I the only person who thinks an innocent man wouldn't have admitted to doing something so vile?
4. Do any of you believe that if someone admits to doing something like that once, odds are it happened more than that? (Kind of like the "I've only had 2 beers tonight" admission)

I have my own opinions on this situation (most of them not too kind), but I don't want to put my two cents in without some confirmation that my opinions are based in fact.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

1 NO...you dont "skip" parts of the justice system
2 NO... just dont exist, could be part of bail conditions however
3 NO...would you plea to something you didnt do
4 ABSOLUTELY!


----------

